# Coral the red cockapoo



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

This is our new baby......Coral,she is 4 weeks old,and we get her in august


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Just been admiring her on FB Karen. She's so gorgeous


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Another stunning red baby


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

OMG Karen .. she is a beauty ... Oh I must meet you and your poos ... love the name Coral .. you are very good at naming poos   

Oh she is stunning .. so happy for you xxx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Coral is gorgeous! I LOVE red cockapoos. Roll on August, ,lol!!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

I am quite prone to the reds myself (hence my baby Scarlett lol) but Coral is just gorgeous!! And I love the name too!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I adore reds and what a great name! She is a beauty!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Gorg.....if ever I get a third.....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Karen .. 3 cockapoos .. I am dying to know what would your number 4 colour be .. well if you did get a number 4 lol .. you are naughty but I love it ...


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Jojo,im sure you know what colour i would have,when....ooppps....if i get another one..... it would be a chocolate. how is picnic? not long till they will be a year old.....eden is still a pleasure,we love her so much.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Coral is a beautiful name for a beautiful puppy.... wish I could decide what name to call my puppy


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh a choccy .. yes I recommend it .. lol .. get a chubby choccy pudding like mine  

Ahh Eden and Picnic .. Picnic is wonderful, she is a good girl and can be so grown up with adult cockapoos but so playful with puppies ... she is so flexible .. she is my biggest poo and due to her colouring and size (not big, just biggest of my girls) people think she is a boy ... 

Oh I feel a new thread coming .. does your cockapoo look like a boy or a girl? .. is it coat colour and size related ...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

TraceyT33 said:


> Coral is a beautiful name for a beautiful puppy.... wish I could decide what name to call my puppy


Tracey .. you may get some help on here .. some members are excellent at naming cockapoos but not me  as it takes me ages to pick a name lol .. Karen picks fab names xxx


----------

